# Scared of irrigation system



## sfapsey (Jan 9, 2015)

Our two year old has become terrified of the irrigation system and we are not sure what to do. The system used to go off at midnight and she would whine and cry which woke everyone up. I changed the system to go off at 7 am but now every morning she refuses to go outside, even on the days the system is not running. We have only been in this house for 7 weeks but this started about 3 weeks ago. I should also state she was bitten by a rattle snake about 3 months ago. Not sure if that's related.

Any advice to help her get through this would be appreciated.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Wish I had some good advise, but I can only think to move it to a time shes not normal in the yard. Maybe in the late evening.


----------

